# بسرعة____ برنامج يحول الصور الى اوتوكاد



## New_Arch (8 أبريل 2007)

*بسرعة____ برنامج يحول الصور الى اوتوكاد + هدية*

برنامج يحول الصور الى اوتوكاد
اتمنى انه يفيدكم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1J9SHF31

:28: هدية الموضوع هو برنامج اوقات الصلاة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H80IOZPZ

:56:


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل
أرجو منك إيجاد حل
مع خالص شكري


----------



## hady511 (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك أخي 
الرابط يعمل وجاري تجربة البرنامج


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

ياباشا والله مش شغال 
بس تقريبا في مشكلة معاة بالنسبة للدولة 
أنا في الإمارات والمشكلة مع الرابط تخص الإمارات


----------



## New_Arch (8 أبريل 2007)

أخي mostafa_eng_83 الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد واتمنى انك تحل المشكلة وتطمني


----------



## New_Arch (8 أبريل 2007)

اخي mostafa_eng_83 هذا رابط آخر على الرابد شير اتمنى انه يفيدك
http://rapidshare.com/files/24933961/img2cad.exe


----------



## archi_esso (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي البرنامج فعلا مفيد جدا... بس عندي سؤال الخطوط بتطلع مكسرة اوي ..هل في حل لهذه المشكلة ؟


----------



## cadmax4 (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم New_Arch بارك الله فيك واحييك على مجهوداتك القيمة 
اشكرك جدا واتمنى من الله ان يزيدك علما وينفع بك الاخرين ان شاء الله, واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى و أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا, ومعا ان شاء الله نرفع راس كل العرب.....آمين


----------



## aalmasri (9 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج
بارك الله فيك


----------



## همسات الليل (9 أبريل 2007)

كنت أتمنى فعلا أني أحمل هذا البرنامج أنا محتجاه جدا ولكن الرابطه لا تعمل وأحتمال المشكله مع الدوله أنا في السعوديه أرجوكم أريد حلا :82:


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (9 أبريل 2007)

أخي الكريم الرابط مش شغال نهائي وأنا شاكر جدا على رسالتك وإهتمامك بيا على العموم ألف ألف شكر
بس تقريبا في مشكلة معاة بالنسبة للدولة 
أنا في الإمارات والمشكلة مع الرابط تخص الإمارات


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة ( Archi_esso - cadmax4 - aalmasri - مصممة معمارية - mostafa_eng_83 ) شكرا لكم على ردودكم وبارك الله فيكم
يا Archi_esso فعلا الخطوط معايا بتطلع مكسرة بس انت ممكن تعيد عليها ومش هتاخد وقت
بالنسبة للأخوة mostafa_eng و مصممة معمارية سأحاول رفع البرنامج على عدة مواقع أخرى طالباً من الله ان تنفعكم


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

رابط آخر :
http://up20.net/download-cb58615bb7.rar.html


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

و آخر........
http://www.arab3.com/images2


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

كمان واحد.........
http://www.0sss0.com/up/download.php?file=YCH17505.rar


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

جرب يا mostafa_eng انت و مصممة وطمنوني


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (9 أبريل 2007)

أيوة كدة ياباشا 
أشوفة وأرد عليك 
من غير ماشوفة ألف ألف شكر كفاية تعبك معايا


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (9 أبريل 2007)

ألف ألف شكر ياباشا 
أنا حشوف البرنامج وأرد عليك
إشتغل على الرابط على طول


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (9 أبريل 2007)

أخر رابط شغال تمام 
ألف ألف شكر على إهتمامك


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

لا شكر على واجب يا مصطفى
عندي سؤال : انت مصري أصلا ؟
انا مصري وحاسس ان لهجتك مصرية.. صح ؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 أبريل 2007)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (9 أبريل 2007)

أيوة ياعم مصري بس بشتغل في أبوظبي من 3 شهور 
الغربة صعبة والله


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

جربتها ست سنين بس كنت لسة صغير في أبوظبي برده
ايه البرنامج أشتغل تمام ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟...........


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (9 أبريل 2007)

مكدبش عليك أنا دلوقتي عندي شوية شغل بردة بالليل اقعد علية وأفصصة 
وكمان عاوز أتكلم معاك شوية 
أناكنت متوقع إنك لسة في الكلية


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (9 أبريل 2007)

أنا أسف مأخدش بالي من كلمة إنك كنت صغير وإنتا متغرب
يعن إنتا لسة مخلصتش كلية


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

انا في سنة أولى عمارة


----------



## محمد حسني سعيد (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير:77:


----------



## New_Arch (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أخ محمد حسني على الرد واتمنى انه يفيدك


----------



## rana79 (27 أبريل 2007)

شكراً لك..
جميعنا بحاجة الى مثل هذا البرنامج..
سأقوم بتجربته، وأخبركم بالنتيجة إن شاء الله....
شكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## New_Arch (28 أبريل 2007)

لا شكر على واجب اخت rana79


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## sumrak2000 (29 أبريل 2007)

salam alaykum
serial number please


----------



## sumrak2000 (29 أبريل 2007)

salam alaykum
serial number please


----------



## sumrak2000 (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج رائع لكن يطلب السيريال
وشكرا


----------



## زينه (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خيرا 
جارى التحميل


----------



## New_Arch (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للجميع على الرد ولكن البرنامج لا يحتاج الى سيريال


----------



## sumrak2000 (30 أبريل 2007)

صدقني يا اخي انالبرنامج trial
والمدة انتهت ويطب السيريال
على كل اتلاحوال مشكور


----------



## م.الغفاري (3 مايو 2007)

يعطيك ربي الف عافية


----------



## rahel (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي علي المجهود اللي انت بذلته .................. 
الرابط شغالللللللللللل والبرنامج تمام


----------



## alhabbash (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
واتمنى من الله ان يزيدك علما وينفع بك الاخرين ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهم (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج هو موجود معايا من اول بس برنامج يفيد فى حاجات كثير ة يعطيك الف عافية .


----------



## أروى (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_MFM (10 مايو 2007)

كرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل بس انا معلش عايز اعرف طريقة استخدامه ولو في خطوط مبسطه 
شكرا مرة اخري


----------



## Naderkhayal (11 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك شكرا فعلا برنامج مفيد جيدا


----------



## New_Arch (12 مايو 2007)

thnx for all and i will be here if you want me at any time


----------



## كل الغلا (12 مايو 2007)

اما انا ولا رابط اشتغل معاي


----------



## eng_afify (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع و طولة البال


----------



## مهندسة بحرينية (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ما عرفت استخدمه
طلع عندي التول بار بس شنسوي تالي ما عرف
بلييز ساعدوني:55:


----------



## KHEFIF Med (3 سبتمبر 2007)

....................merci


----------



## amod (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج 
كنت ابحث عنه من زمان
جزاك الله خير


----------



## bradoine (30 سبتمبر 2007)

barak allahou fik


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ..جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## perooo (1 أكتوبر 2007)

thanx my friend


----------



## مكتشف (1 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الكريم أني أبحث منذو زمان طويل على برنامج يحول الصور إلى أتوكاد وعندما وجدته عندك لم يفتح الرابط وأبلغني أن الصفحة محجوبه حتى برنامج أوقات الصلاه .
أرجو مساعدتي بتحميل البرنامج مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
*أخوكم :
مكتشف *


----------



## eng.nehad (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بصوا انا مش عارفه اقول ايه مرسي اوي علي البرنامج انقذتوني


----------



## mr ali ali (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي
والله لو تعلم كم كنت محتاج لهذا البرنامج
وكم جاهدت للحصول عليه
فجزاك الله خير الجزاء يا أخي


----------



## med-dz (3 أكتوبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي على البرنامج ... و مجهودك مع الروابط

برنامج مفيد حقا ...

تحياتي


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (3 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank You For All


----------



## خالد يونس (5 أكتوبر 2007)

البرنامج رائع جدا ولكن ينقصه الكراك شكرا جدااا جدا جدا جداااااااااااااا


----------



## أروى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مرسى اوى على البرنامج الرائع دة
انا كنت محتاجاه جدا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق المعمار (5 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلمووووو عزيزي


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (6 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي ليك كتير واتمني من الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## براق غربي (7 يوليو 2008)

أنا عضو جديد أشكر لكم غنى مكتبكم المعماري


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور يالحبيب


----------



## عطيةحسن (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر و كل عام و انت بالف خير و صحة


----------



## حسن علوش (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخير و اليكم رابط لتحميل البرنامج 
http://www.img2cad.com/buy.php
و الله و لي التوفيق


----------



## حسن علوش (1 أكتوبر 2008)

في مشكلة صيغيرة البرنامج بحاجة الى رجسترregistration code
اللي عنده حل ممكن يفيدنا الله يجزيه خير
و شكرا لكل المشاركين
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج الرائع جداً جداً وكل عام وأنتم بألف ألف خير... علماً تم تحميل البرنامج وتشغيله بنجاح


----------



## الوسام الماسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## THE MONSTER XP (6 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanx Man , cooooool


----------



## sloh (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووورين والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج
وعلى الهدية الرائعة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## bashmuhandis (8 مايو 2010)

انت........بديع..!!!!


----------

